# Mario (Masashi Kishimoto)



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

Back in part 1 in a page of naruto kishi talked about a mafia manga called mario which he concepted and written before naruto I believe and said he'd like to have it published one day, seems the day has come.

magazine: sqare jump.  2nd of may.

original concept drawing: 

Ad: 





*EDIT:*

POSTER: 

Interview: 


*Interview translated*
3


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2013)

Confirmed to be better than Naruto


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 18, 2013)

According to MH, it was supposed to be serialized but Jump considered it too violent and bad.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2013)

Reminds me Kishimoto had some nice drawing skills back in the days.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

kishi can still draw, don't forget the first drawing was done when he wasn't even serialized, he had all the time in the world to draw it, now he has to draw this one-shot while still drawing naruto at the same time.


----------



## Magician (Apr 18, 2013)

Well as long as its better than KHR then I'm down.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

lol anything is better KHR.


----------



## Magician (Apr 18, 2013)

True that.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont care for the art, id like to see some improvement over the characterization and the coherence of thematics.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> According to MH, it was supposed to be serialized but Jump considered it too violent and bad.



sources? if this is true I expect lots of killing, blood and shotting with actual *guns* better not see no superpower bullshit kishi


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 18, 2013)

lol lets hope the women in it don't get the sakura treatment or this manga will bomb hard.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 18, 2013)

meh sun ken rock has ruined mafia series for me
If its not drawn on that level don't even bother
looks better than naruto though


----------



## Aldric (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like shit and I hope Kishimoto gets hit by a meteorite made of poisonous spiders shaped like razor blades


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder if it's really going to be 160 pages like he said back in part 1, that's way too long for a one-shot, he's probably going to have to condense it down or maybe a mini-series?


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 18, 2013)

The first pic looks much better than the ad. The 2nd one just look like someone from Naruto waring a suit.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 18, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> The first pic looks much better than the ad. The 2nd one just look like someone from Naruto waring a suit.



That's because the first pic is from 15 years ago when Kishimoto's style didn't look like a shitty lineart from Deviantart


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> The first pic looks much better than the ad. The 2nd one just look like someone from Naruto waring a suit.



obviously cause it's the same style. The original drawing was done when kishi was in his otomo clone phase, and of course the first ones better, kishi didn't have to worry about  strick naruto deadlines.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 18, 2013)

already better than naruto


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 18, 2013)

I miss Kishi's sketchier art style. Naruto used to look pretty good till the end of Part 1, when suddenly everything was too clean and plain. Wasn't his art change because Jump told him to clean things up so the anime could work from it better?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah jump didn't like all those lines kishi was drawing all over his characters. but personal I loved the clear style kishi had at the start of part two and mid way. It went down hill from there though, with a good looking chapter coming out every now and then


----------



## 8 (Apr 18, 2013)

leave it to kishimoto to ruin mafia like he ruined ninja's. i have absolutely no confidence in that guy.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 18, 2013)

His mafia guys are probably going to get involved in awkward homoerotic staring contests instead of gunfights and will spend entire chapters screaming about how much emotional pain they're in and that's why they're getting revenge on society by being gangsters


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

Fucking hell, his old art almost reminds me of Katsuhiro Otomo's.

What the fuck happened, man?


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2013)

Heh, I just said that in another thread

It's a damn shame honestly


----------



## Melodie (Apr 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking hell, his old art almost reminds me of Katsuhiro Otomo's.



Well, Kishimoto was inspired by Katsuhiro Otomo.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

8 said:


> leave it to kishimoto to ruin mafia like he ruined ninja's. i have absolutely no confidence in that guy.


and............. you've come to this conclusion cause you've somehow read this even though it hasn't come out yet? riiiiight.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

Does this mean that this will now be called MARIO forums?


----------



## 8 (Apr 18, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> and............. you've come to this conclusion cause you've somehow read this even though it hasn't come out yet? riiiiight.


i came to that conclusion from weekly following his work for almost a decade.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

and what does that have to do with a manga he write before that?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2013)

The dude looks like a douchbag. But I think I'll give this a read when it comes out. Gotta support kishi.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm going to check this out, though isn't this just a one-shot for now and not a monthly series?


----------



## Alita (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks interesting. I'll definately give it a shot whenever it comes out.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 18, 2013)

8 said:


> leave it to kishimoto to ruin mafia like he ruined ninja's. i have absolutely no confidence in that guy.



Yeah - but Kishimoto never really gave a fuck about Naruto. I'm curious if he can right well if it's actually something he WANTS to do. Mario seems like the project he's always been dying to write.

So we'll see...


----------



## 8 (Apr 18, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> and what does that have to do with a manga he write before that?


its the same author? from reading his work for such a long time i can tell this author doesn't understand people. his characters are forced and often makes no sense. relationships are shallow. the way conflicts are solved is most of the time very naive. story contradicts itself. his gags are cheesy.

and nowhere i said i already read this oneshot. but judging from the authors track record my expectations for anything he does or ever did is very low.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

to get a feel of what this could be like, you can read some of the stuff kishi did around the time he first write the manuscript for mario. 

karakuri one-shot
here.
naruto one-shot
here.


----------



## Selva (Apr 18, 2013)

I really love the initial sketch. I miss Kishi's old style of drawing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 18, 2013)

^as do I. 

I'm looking forward to this - I want to see if he still has the magic.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 18, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> obviously cause it's the same style. The original drawing was done when kishi was in his otomo clone phase, and of course the first ones better, kishi didn't have to worry about  strick naruto deadlines.


What does an ad have to do with deadline? Are you seriously trying to tell me that the art in that ad isn't as impressive, because he was on a deadline? This isn't Naruto dude. That ad is probably from a volume release right? So he had more than enough time to work on it. 

I'm with Aldric on this. I really don't like how his art has developed. It hasn't gotten any better since the old days. Usually a mangaka gets better and better drawing his manga. Imo that isn't the case in Naruto.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 18, 2013)

ill give it a try, the rumors make it interesting

a mafia and baseball theme


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2013)

I will probably read it when it is released


----------



## OmniOmega (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally, I hope it shits on Naruto and doesn't end up even close to KHR


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> What does an ad have to do with deadline? Are you seriously trying to tell me that the art in that ad isn't as impressive, because he was on a deadline? This isn't Naruto dude. That ad is probably from a volume release right? So he had more than enough time to work on it.
> 
> I'm with Aldric on this. I really don't like how his art has developed. It hasn't gotten any better since the old days. Usually a mangaka gets better and better drawing his manga. Imo that isn't the case in Naruto.



The ad is probably from the one-shot that's coming out this 2nd of may, did you even read the op  and second you clearly know nothing about comic artists, suggesting a weekly published artist espically one that works for shuiesha ever has "more than enough time". 

Let me explain this carefully so you can understand, the image from that ad is from a one-shot that's going to be published in square jump this may, weekly mangaka work all year round (excluding holidays) there are no breaks for these guys, kishi is drawing this one-shot while joggling naruto duties at the same time, you'd have to be an idiot to expect the artwork to be at the same level as the original drawing which he did when he wasn't even published and didn't have shit to worry about.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 20, 2013)

A chapter is coming out next week in WSJ along with the regular Naruto chapter.

Though I heard it will be a side story instead of the main story that will appear in Jump SQ in May.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2013)

Why *N*F hates Naruto *so* much is beyond me.

But I too am interested in how this'll turn out.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Why *N*F hates Naruto *so* much is beyond me.



Psy avatar


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2013)

whoa that OP screenshot looks too much like tetsuo


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm actually really looking forward to reading this. I remember early part 1 volumes of Kishi talking about this. I've been wanting to read it ever since.


----------



## Fojos (Apr 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Why *N*F hates Naruto *so* much is beyond me.
> 
> But I too am interested in how this'll turn out.



Same as anything else. Hating popular things is "cool".


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 20, 2013)

I imagine most people joined when Naruto was a pretty decent series, and now just stick around for the other sub sections. The series has been slipping since Part 2, completely falling to pieces in the tedious war arc.  

I don't think Naruto's quality should put people off checking Mario out though. I feel Naruto's decline in quality is partly down to editors and popularity determining how things should go for big sales over quality storytelling.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> The ad is probably from the one-shot that's coming out this 2nd of may, did you even read the op  and second you clearly know nothing about comic artists, suggesting a weekly published artist espically one that works for shuiesha ever has "more than enough time".
> 
> Let me explain this carefully so you can understand, the image from that ad is from a one-shot that's going to be published in square jump this may, weekly mangaka work all year round (excluding holidays) there are no breaks for these guys, kishi is drawing this one-shot while joggling naruto duties at the same time, you'd have to be an idiot to expect the artwork to be at the same level as the original drawing which he did when he wasn't even published and didn't have shit to worry about.


Yeah, I know. I was assuming he'd worked on it on his days off, because it's a oneshot. And not trying to sqeeze it in while doing his weekly manga.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 20, 2013)

Seems interesting

This is the part where I complain about the art difference and say something about hoping it improves when the time comes


----------



## Vermin (Apr 21, 2013)

i do prefer kishis old art style more but with him going to be doing a 100+ oneshot along with the naruto manga, its to be expected


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking forward to it. Although, I prefer Kishi's older style for his new manga.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to it, but i thought it was going to be a long running seinen series, not a one-shot.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 21, 2013)

well, both yes and no, most mangka do a oneshot of it before doing the actual series

for example, kishi published a naruto oneshot before starting the actual series

so hell do the same thing with mario in this case


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 21, 2013)

Possibly more badass then what he's working on right now?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2013)

Zyken said:


> well, both yes and no, most mangka do a oneshot of it before doing the actual series
> 
> for example, kishi published a naruto oneshot before starting the actual series
> 
> so hell do the same thing with mario in this case



Yes, but Kishimoto's in a position where he doesn't need a one-shot, he can just get his new series serialized.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 21, 2013)

^With approval of his editor and magazine ofcourse


----------



## Stannis (Apr 21, 2013)

looks better than nardo. 

still looks like shit.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Yes, but Kishimoto's in a position where he doesn't need a one-shot, he can just get his new series serialized.



Starting with a one-shot is a good idea whether you are already a popular artist or not.

In fact a failed serialization may hurt an established artist more than a first timer.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I know. I was assuming he'd worked on it on his days off, because it's a oneshot. And not trying to sqeeze it in while doing his weekly manga.



bro there's no such thing as days off for mangaka working for WSJ  kishimoto is not like togashi, even though he makes them more cash, the editors have kishi at gun point with his legs chained onto his desk. I even heard oda only sees his family once a week........................................... in a year  

As for the people praising kishi's old style, this is how I see things. Back in the day there was this one guy how had a style and story almost exactly like naruto, of course this guy got crusified by japanese naruto fans until kishi revealed that was his twin brother seishi and naturally growning up together they developed similar styles or at least that's how I remember it. In the end seishi's manga didn't really amount to much, simply cause kishi did it first and the boat already sailed off. 

If kishi had remained a katsuhiro otomo clone he'd have probably met the same fate his twin brother did, "just the twin brother of the guy that made naruto and happens to draw manga too" derp. which really sucks.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> whoa that OP screenshot looks too much like tetsuo


it's 100% a homage to tetsuo, bandage/scar on the same spot as well.

this big.
kishi most have been really fanboying hard over akira back in the day.


----------



## BrooklynJin (Apr 21, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> Back in part 1 in a page of naruto kishi talked about a mafia manga called mario which he concepted and written before naruto I believe and said he'd like to have it published one day, seems the day has come.
> 
> magazine: sqare jump.  2nd of may.
> 
> ...


Looks like pre-time skip gaara without the mascara


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2013)

I actually thought he looked more like gaara's dad.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2013)

One more day.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2013)

don't scans normally come out on wednesday


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2013)

early this week, we should have spoilers by tomorrow night.


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

So when are we seeing this.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 23, 2013)

just one more day


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Apr 23, 2013)

Im looking forward to it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 23, 2013)

It's supposed to be out today. 

What's taking so long?


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2013)

Shonen Jump considered it bad because it was bad, or bad because it was too violent?


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

When was that said?


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone said it on page 1


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 23, 2013)

According to this weeks Naruto it'll be in Jump SQ June edition so we should get it in another week or so


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Shonen Jump considered it bad because it was bad, or bad because it was too violent?



That's not true considering Kishi never serialized it at all.



DocTerror said:


> According to this weeks Naruto it'll be in Jump SQ June edition so we should get it in another week or so


Nope, the WSJ ToC should Mario ranked along with Naruto. The oneshot is out, but so far no one has scanned it yet.

It should be out tomorrow along with Toriko.


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That's not true considering Kishi never serialized it at all.
> 
> 
> Nope, the WSJ ToC should Mario ranked along with Naruto. The oneshot is out, but so far no one has scanned it yet.
> ...



Apparently those are "Extras" in WSJ. At least according to this.

Ch.70


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 24, 2013)

When dis shit coming out.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2013)

ok then, so I guess it's still may 2 then... I wonder if MS will scan those extras that came out this week.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> ok then, so I guess it's still may 2 then... I wonder if MS will scan those extras that came out this week.




*Spoiler*: __ 







On this page it states that the oneshot is there, and right after the oneshot is extras. 

I'm going to assume that this is oneshot that will be in JumpSQ, it just came out early in WSJ because of Golden Week.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Apr 24, 2013)

And so i've heard this shit of a writer is going to write a one shot.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2013)

^What if it turns out to be a masterpiece?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Apr 24, 2013)

Too much to ask.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know it sounds to be like this issue of WSJ just as some extras after the naruto chapters and that the actual one-shot will be in jump square.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I don't know it sounds to be like this issue of WSJ just as some extras after the naruto chapters and that the actual one-shot will be in jump square.


This is confusing. We will see.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope this badass looking guy shows up:



Narutossss said:


> it's 100% a homage to tetsuo, bandage/scar on the same spot as well.
> 
> Ch.70
> kishi most have been really fanboying hard over akira back in the day.


Yes. If I recall correctly, it was a poster for the Akira movie that made Kishi want to be a mangaka. He also states that he had to change his art style to be more shonen-y and stylized.

I'm glad he redrew that shit though. His art might have been more detailed back then but his actual storytelling and panel layout has done nothing but improved over the years.


----------



## Ina-chanz (Apr 24, 2013)

^ lol i remember that guy  

so when is mario coming out? today, or in may...?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 24, 2013)

Ina-chanz said:


> ^ lol i remember that guy
> 
> so when is mario coming out? today, or in may...?


The Japanese drop date is next thusday so we'll probably get the raw early next week. No idea on how long it would take to scanslate a 160 page story though.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a feeling people are going to unfairly judge this series.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like this will be Kishi's next manga after Naruto ends. If the one-shot good, it can get serialized.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Looks like this will be Kishi's next manga after Naruto ends. If the one-shot good, it can get serialized.



I doubt that. Using some realistic gun shoting gang fight cannot be better than Naruto as most people think.

Heard Jump said it was too violent and bad.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 24, 2013)

NarutoSamaMan said:


> I have a feeling people are going to unfairly judge this series.


Naruto's orbit is just too powerful. Everything will come back to it. Was this plot used in Naruto, which Naruto character does this one resemble most, whose hairstyle did kishi recycle, etc.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 24, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Naruto's orbit is just too powerful. Everything will come back to it. Was this plot used in Naruto, which Naruto character does this one resemble most, whose hairstyle did kishi recycle, etc.



Well I'm waiting for this manga's version of Itachi


----------



## Vermin (Apr 24, 2013)

NarutoSamaMan said:


> I have a feeling people are going to unfairly judge this series.


sadly and most of the prejudice will come from naruto merit


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2013)

so is it out or what?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

> Jump Issue #22/23
> Cover: Heroes vs Rivals
> One Piece (Lead CP)
> Assassination Classroom
> ...



So these pages are just extra info on Mario not the actual oneshot. 

Looks like we will be getting the Oneshot next week in JumpSQ.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So these pages are just extra info on Mario not the actual oneshot.
> 
> Looks like we will be getting the Oneshot next week in JumpSQ.



........................... what?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> ........................... what?



I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

They couldn't bother scanning those 7 pages.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 24, 2013)

dem lazy translators


----------



## Aldric (Apr 24, 2013)

Preview is up

_sheer size of Love's manliness_

Gotta admit this was great, sorry for doubting Kishimoto


----------



## Melodie (Apr 24, 2013)

It seems like I got trolled. It is still better than Naruto.


----------



## Magician (Apr 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So these pages are just extra info on Mario not the actual oneshot.
> 
> Looks like we will be getting the Oneshot next week in JumpSQ.



........................


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Apr 24, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Naruto's orbit is just too powerful. Everything will come back to it. Was this plot used in Naruto, which Naruto character does this one resemble most, whose hairstyle did kishi recycle, etc.



Thats exactly what im afraid of well that and people pointing out imaginary plot-holes on page 10.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow so he's finally getting around to this. You know Naurto's ending soon.

Also, goddammit Kishi naming the series after a character again. 

EDIT: Wait so it's only a one shot? Guess it will be picked up officially closer to when Naruto ends.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2013)

This... is actually happening? Never thought I'd see the day.

And yeah, people are going to judge it extremely harshly by nature of its author. Not that I'm expecting much.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 24, 2013)

My name is Mario,how should I feel about this?


----------



## Vermin (Apr 24, 2013)

i felt trolled

ah maybe takl or another forum translator will do it


----------



## Melodie (Apr 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And yeah, people are going to judge it extremely harshly by nature of its author. Not that I'm expecting much.



If there is any similarity, I don't see why not. It is not like only Kishimoto is being treated like that, everyone drops their expectations if the author's previous work wasn't decent. Even Magi, despite being awesome, wasn't taken seriously at the very beginning due to the author's previous work.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> If there is any similarity, I don't see why not. It is not like only Kishimoto is being treated like that, everyone drops their expectations if the author's previous work wasn't decent. Even Magi, despite being awesome, wasn't taken seriously at the very beginning due to the author's previous work.



But there is one problem, Kishi did say he created this manga before Naruto and even calls it his best work. You have to keep in mind he said this during the second half of the chunin exams in chapter 97.


----------



## Smiley (Apr 25, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> original concept drawing:





Narutossss said:


> kishi can still draw, don't forget the first drawing was done when he wasn't even serialized, he had all the time in the world to draw it, now he has to draw this one-shot while still drawing naruto at the same time.




Don't be so quick to praise him for it, that design is an obvious rip-off of another famous gang member from the Akira manga, like so much of Kishi's other "inspiration". He has even said himself that he has frequently tried to imitate it when writing Naruto.

The guy even has the goggles... So silly.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Apr 25, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> I hope this badass looking guy shows up:
> 
> 
> Yes. If I recall correctly, it was a poster for the Akira movie that made Kishi want to be a mangaka. He also states that he had to change his art style to be more shonen-y and stylized.
> ...


Hahahahaha.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

Smiley said:


> Don't be so quick to praise him for it, that design is an obvious rip-off of another famous gang member from the Akira manga, like so much of Kishi's other "inspiration". He has even said himself that he has frequently tried to imitate it when writing Naruto.
> 
> The guy even has the goggles... So silly.




............... slowpoke.jpg this as already been posted and nobody was praising the design, they were praising the artwork, two different things . Another thing, while that concept drawing is heavily inspired by tetsuo from akira, it's not a rip-off because well it's just a _conceptual_ drawing nothing more, the design used for the one-shot is already drastically different and could still change again if and when serialized.Did you know naruto was a magician in kishi's original draft


----------



## Smiley (Apr 25, 2013)

I am above reading threads.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Hahahahaha.


well, you sure showed me.


Smiley said:


> Don't be so quick to praise him for it, that design is an obvious rip-off of another famous gang member from the Akira manga, like so much of Kishi's other "inspiration". He has even said himself that he has frequently tried to imitate it when writing Naruto.
> 
> The guy even has the goggles... So silly.


 you have an odd definition of 'silly'.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2013)

preview looks shitty. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2013)

They just had to put fucking Naruto on TV didn't they


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> They just had to put fucking Naruto on TV didn't they


Of course. Gangsters in their mid 30s love them some Naruto.

The best I can say about it is that none of the character designs were copied from Naruto.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

you do know that the stuff published in this weeks WSJ is just a side story and probably as nothing to do with the actual one-shot that comes out next week. 

It's probably just an ad to hype mario using naruto to get more people to buy next weeks square jump because that magazine sells like worse than shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm translating this shit right away. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Two men chats as Naruto is on TV. And they're not watching.

Mario : You said you came from Japan ?
I'm half japanese myself, you know.
But I was was born and raised here.
If you have any question, feel free to ask me.

Yakuza : Huh ... Do you have a lot of guns here ?
I'm still not used to the lack of Gun law of your country.

Mario : You're a Yakuza, pal. What are you talking about ?
Whatever country you come from, the gangster world is the same.

But, yeah, I guess kids are raised differently here.
If a kid gets bullied here, he doesn't commit suicide.
He takes a gun and apply justice himself.

Yakuza : Huh ?

Mario : You know Rockefeller Center ?
During Chrismas, in front of the center, there is chorus like in Chrismas Carol.
We were having a Countdown party.
Inside the center, there is a billboard with light and everything.

Everyday, we're counting here every man, woman or whatever who died by a bullet
Now tell me, how many people do you think we find everyday, on a daily basis ?

Yakuza : How should I kn ...

Mario : 100 dead bodies.
And this Bullock here has a part to play.
with about 3 Kg on the trigger pull
The trip is not even 1 CM here.
This trigger here loves his job way too much.

Yakuza : Hiiiii !

Mario : Thoses are japan made firecrackers. It was a fake.
You know firecrackers, don't you ?

Yakuza : What are you after ?

Mario : Money !
I've been stealing illegaly money from the group.

Another thing, I have italian made firecrackers too.
And I don't plan on using thoses as fakes.
You don't want to end up at the billboard, do you ?

Voice : Yes.
Wait for me at the park, Mario.

Mario : Let's go, Ken !
now we're going a Tomy's, right ?

Ken : No, we're going a Times Square, but after we eat.
And this luggage seems to be heavy, I'll take it.

Mario : No ! money's weight is one weight I just can't get enough of.
Well, let's get to Square then already.

End

Killer Mario's story to be continued in Jump SQ of June.










Finished translating.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> you do know that the stuff published in this weeks WSJ is just a side story and probably as nothing to do with the actual one-shot that comes out next week.
> 
> It's probably just an ad to hype mario using naruto to get more people to buy next weeks square jump because that magazine sells like worse than shit.


how does them sitting around watching Naruto get you hyped for the real story?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

I have no idea I'm not japanese... I think they're just trying to connect naruto to this to build awareness. Also I don't think they're actually watching the tv.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been wanting to see this ever since Kishimoto first mentioned making a manga bout mafia. That was back when Naruto was still a solid manga.

The original art looks good, but I'm not digging this re-imaged Mario.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

Translation a few posts above, have fun. I had translating it.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks for the translation yagami 

pretty interesting so far


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

so the mains a dick?


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the translation, Yagami <3


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2013)

Mario robs gangs?

He's the Japanese Omar lel


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah, thx yagami already repped you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

I find Mario's "no fucks given" attitude to be pretty badass.


----------



## Alita (Apr 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I find Mario's "no fucks given" attitude to be pretty badass.



Me too. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Dat Mario. 

Thanks Yagami. :amazed


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

Dat Mario. 

This looks pretty fucking good. Can't wait till June.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 25, 2013)

haha this looks awesome


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

Now someone photoshop the translation in.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

BD said:


> Dat Mario.
> 
> This looks pretty fucking good. Can't wait till June.



lol no  it's coming out next week actually:amazed


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol no  it's coming out next week actually:amazed



Really? I thought I heard in June. 

Can't wait till next week then.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 25, 2013)

It reeks of Naruto contamination.

It feels like they're in Konoha playing dress up.

For a mafia manga I would've expected mature seinen like art, not kiddy Naruto art, but that's Kishimoto's style now, can't help it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

Really ? I don't see anything that looks remotly like what we see in Naruto.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the design of the dude with the sunglasses and black hair.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

Sutol said:


> It reeks of Naruto contamination.
> 
> It feels like they're in Konoha playing dress up.
> 
> For a mafia manga I would've expected *mature seinen like art*, not kiddy Naruto art, but that's Kishimoto's style now, can't help it.





Shit art or not, that's a really brainless comment.


----------



## Justice (Apr 25, 2013)

Man that preview is awesome. Makes me even more excited. I like how Mario already and he's nothing like Naruto! The Naruto reference was good.  Can't wait till next week.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

Sutol said:


> It reeks of Naruto contamination.
> 
> It feels like they're in Konoha playing dress up.
> 
> For a mafia manga I would've expected mature seinen like art, not kiddy Naruto art, but that's Kishimoto's style now, can't help it.



hate train incoming... for your own safely please step behind the yellow line.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I like it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 25, 2013)

A lot of hate for stupid reasons.

The doubt for this comic should mainly stem from the question of Kishi being able to do a plot like this.

His art is fine, I agree with those that say that it has gotten worse but the semi-realism of the series should mean it will have better art than Naruto. This isn't seinen this is shounen and I think the art style could work pretty well. I think the problem with Kishi's art comes in when he tries to do more cartoony things which don't always merge with his original style.

I think the one shot should be alright. With enough planning he can write a story, as he did when Naruto first started. If it were to become a series its downfall would occur much faster than Naruto though. Unlike Naruto you can't really fall back on giant explosions when you don't have enough time to plan a fight properly. Also seeing as politics in Naruto are so badly done I can't imagine how he would manage to create realistic exchanges between mafias.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2013)

Have some green Yagami.





Sutol said:


> It reeks of Naruto contamination.
> 
> It feels like they're in Konoha playing dress up.
> 
> For a mafia manga I would've expected mature seinen like art, not kiddy Naruto art, but that's Kishimoto's style now, can't help it.



Whu? It's clearly done by Kishi but its pretty damn different from Naruto. I don't think you've read too many seinen though.

I'll admit, I spoke too soon. It's actually pretty cool. I assume the real story will kick off immediately after this. I'm amused at Narutos reaction to the guy getting shot.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Really ? I don't see anything that looks remotly like what we see in Naruto.



It's the little things. The sweat, the expressions, the background imagery. They all scream Naruto to me. You could say I'm nitpicking.



Narutossss said:


> hate train incoming... for your own safely please step behind the yellow line.



It's an early assessment. 

In actuality, Naruto's art is generally better than what I'm seeing in that preview.

But like Narutossss said, that preview is just a side story and it's not enough to go by, so I'll reserve my judgement until the one shot.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 25, 2013)

Sutol said:


> It reeks of Naruto contamination.
> 
> It feels like they're in Konoha playing dress up.
> 
> For a mafia manga I would've expected mature seinen like art, not kiddy Naruto art, but that's Kishimoto's style now, can't help it.


what  just because he had a small reference

anyway, i like the mario character already


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

this thread..... is going places


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 25, 2013)

> The sweat, the expressions, the background imagery. They all scream Naruto to me. You could say I'm nitpicking.



Most of that just has to do with it being the same art style. There is nothing wrong with an author using his own art style for different series.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice preview.  Hopefully the one-shot will turn out to be good.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2013)

Fucka yeah. Looks so awesome 

And the naruto reference is awesome too ........ so it will be kishi's new series?


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2013)

BD said:


> Now someone photoshop the translation in.


done


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> done



I want to rep you, but I can't.


----------



## Magician (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> done



Why can't I rep you?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 26, 2013)

I am amazed at how many people think that a Godfather fanfic written be a 14-year-old anime fan who evidently knows very little about America looks awesome.

I am awfully disappointed in that preview.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree with the guy above. Does kishimoto know enough about America to make it his setting?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 26, 2013)

Inb4 Mario eats Ramen,Takoyaki etc.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

That sounds good, Takoyaki between a cheeseburger 



PikaCheeka said:


> I am amazed at how many people think that a Godfather fanfic written be a 14-year-old anime fan who evidently knows very little about America looks awesome.
> 
> I am awfully disappointed in that preview.



I bet you would love it if Mario suddenly developed feelings for a guy named HashiMadarakenpachisamaramaobamamamamamama



And then he hyperventilated


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 26, 2013)

The World said:


> I bet you would love it if Mario suddenly developed feelings for a guy named HashiMadarakenpachisamaramaobamamamamamama



An American with Japanese Blood, Maddison Uchida.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> An American with Japanese Blood, Maddison Uchida.



Mario is Italian.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2013)

this shit gonna put HST to shame


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 26, 2013)

The World said:


> That sounds good, Takoyaki between a cheeseburger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck.  

Naw. I like my men to backstab the guys they are obsessed with, not hyperventilate over 'em.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I agree with the guy above. Does kishimoto know enough about America to make it his setting?



I think that's why he made him half japanese, like a crouch to fall back on.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Mario Pic. 





Sadly I heard Kishi has to shorten the oneshot to 50 pages instead the actual 160.


----------



## Justice (Apr 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Mario Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*

 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Mario Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great looking pinup:amazed

only 50 pages


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a nice cover

His posture is a little awkward though

Nice bullet holes, but where is his gun?

Better not be kiddie shit......because of Shounen

I feel like I'm bitching over superficial shit 

But seriously, Kishi better not gloss over the grittiness of mafioooosooo


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Apr 26, 2013)

I definitely can't wait for kishimoto's new one-shot.  but I can't help it but think that this Mario guy looks like a complete douch. kishimoto should tone down the whole "badass" cliche with the cigaret smoking and shit. He should try to make the character badass but feel a bit natural.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

Is that an interview? also nice idea with the recreation in his new style.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> Is that an interview? also nice idea with the recreation in his new style.



Yup.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd love for someone to translate it but fuck that's alot of text.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Why is this thread 3 stars?


----------



## Melodie (Apr 26, 2013)

Why should it be higher?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

made it 4 stars


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Reminds me Kishimoto had some nice drawing skills back in the days.



First thing that stood out to me after observing the before and now.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Why is this thread 3 stars?



Because haters gonna hate on something that is not even out yet.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

haters make kishi's dick harder


----------



## Vermin (Apr 26, 2013)

so he shortned it to half its length

not surprised at all


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am amazed at how many people think that a Godfather fanfic written be a 14-year-old anime fan who evidently knows very little about America looks awesome.
> 
> I am awfully disappointed in that preview.



dude, as an arab who was missrepesented sevral times in media, and an american myself............. meh, don't be so mad bro 

l dont think naruto, bleach, OP, or any other manga REPRESENTS or even slightly reflects japan.

I love mario s far. not accurate to new york at all but I like seeing how my country is perceived through other countries........ aside from seen as the devil incarnated


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Mario Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 



steveht93 said:


> I definitely can't wait for kishimoto's new one-shot.  but I can't help it but think that this Mario guy looks like a complete douch. kishimoto should tone down the whole "badass" cliche with the cigaret smoking and shit. He should try to make the character badass but feel a bit natural.



realistic characters are overrated 

i want mario to be an over the top stereotypical greedy mafie dude with a broklan accent


----------



## CandyCocaine (Apr 26, 2013)

is it just going to be a oneshot?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 26, 2013)

yeah it's a one-shot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2013)

this could not be kishi doing this, it actually looks interesting


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 27, 2013)

It takes place in New York? COOL.   Typical Italian name (Mario) in a place where there are alot of Italians.  

Someone should sum up that interview if it cant be full translated.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Darkhope said:


> It takes place in New York? COOL.   Typical Italian name (Mario) in a place where there are alot of Italians.
> 
> Someone should sum up that interview if it cant be full translated.



if not a translation then a summary at least.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

i like how mario is not a 13 old idiot. instead, he seems to be capable and knows his shit.


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2013)

I actually think this looks pretty decent so far. I'll definitely read the one-shot when it comes out. The mafia setting is very interesting so hopefully Kishi can do something good with it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

It's supposed to be a senin manga.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ugh the art style reminds me too much of Naruto

Also

>Kishit

Not sure if should read


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 27, 2013)

Better than reading Bleach


----------



## Mikon (Apr 27, 2013)

*Hey man*



Stilzkin said:


> Most of that just has to do with it being the same art style. There is nothing wrong with an author using his own art style for different series.



DELETE MY POST
MISTAKE.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Better than reading Bleach


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

When this oneshot is released and it ends up being a masterpiece, many jimmies will rustle.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> When this oneshot is released and it ends up being a masterpiece, many jimmies will rustle.



it should be good. kishi has been working on it over 10 years 

although, cutting it down from 160 pages to 50 pages is worrying me


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

whether this is good or not a shitstorm will surely come. this can't come out any sooner


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It's supposed to be a senin manga.



Jump *Shonen*  Square is a shonen magazine if the name didn't make it obvious enough.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> it should be good. kishi has been working on it over 10 years
> 
> although, cutting it down from 160 pages to 50 pages is worrying me



Actually 16 years since he wrote the manga in 1998. 

I'm pretty sure it will be serialized considering Kishi seems so eager to work on Mario.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jump *Shonen*  Square is a shonen magazine if the name didn't make it obvious enough.



It seems you can't read. 

I said Mario is *supposed* to be a Seinen Manga, but Kishi must have changed it to fit his young audience.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2013)

That would be unfortunate. Jesus Christ, I hope he doesn't try to do any destiny and prophecy and cycle of hate with this one...

Also, just a personal matter of preference, but I would think someone in Mario's line of work would have a more fatigued, "rougher" appearance.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 27, 2013)

Vino said:


> Ugh the art style reminds me too much of Naruto
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



You can read for the comedy like I'm going too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It seems you can't read.
> 
> I said Mario is *supposed* to be a Seinen Manga, but Kishi must have changed it to fit his young audience.



Seems you're still have wishful thinking. It's not seinen. There is no "must have" in this.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> it should be good. kishi has been working on it over 10 years
> 
> although, cutting it down from 160 pages to 50 pages is worrying me



lol kishi hasn't been working on this for that long , it's just something that's been on the backburner for a while.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seems you're still have wishful thinking. It's not seinen. There is no "must have" in this.



It's not wishful thinking when it's a fact.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It's not wishful thinking when it's a fact.



So this is what it's like when you discuss shit in Konoha Library.

It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So this is what it's like when you discuss shit in Konoha Library.
> 
> It's pretty hilarious.



If you want proof, I'll give you proof.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

takL said:


> nothing. naruto mentions are mainly to tell the time line of the work. like he thought of mario before naruto etc....mario was originally for seinen(young men)  not for shonen(boys)



From his recent interview.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

his interview........ someone translate it or give me a summary


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking forward to this  Hope it delivers.

I understand why Kishi's so eager. I would get bored drawing the same story for 10+ years aka Naruto


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> From his recent interview.



You gave me proof alright. Proof that it's not seinen.

It's funny because whatever demographic it's trying to aim ,ti's not going to affect the quality of the storytelling in any way.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You gave me proof alright. Proof that it's not seinen.
> 
> It's funny because whatever demographic it's trying to aim ,ti's not going to affect the quality of the storytelling in any way.



So are you implying that something like Berserk should be in Shonen Jump?


----------



## Shrike (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope Kishimoto at least watched The Sopranos, if he hadn't read books about Italian mafia.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

I wonder if this manga's characters got super powers or abilities like reborn or black cat


----------



## Virys (Apr 27, 2013)

Half translated interview.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Virys said:


> Half translated interview.



Brace yourself for some reps son.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So are you implying that something like Berserk should be in Shonen Jump?



.....
Completely missed the point.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Apr 27, 2013)

.....It's really only supposed to be 160 pages?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

So is the oneshot 160 pages or 50?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Mario Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool cover. 

Well what matters now is the content in those 50 pages.



steveht93 said:


> I wonder if this manga's characters got super powers or abilities like reborn or black cat



Yeah I've been wondering about this. So far it looks to be pretty modern, normal and a bit realistic. No special, fantasy flavour elements to spice it up.


----------



## Magician (Apr 27, 2013)

Interview said:
			
		

> A Story That Predates Naruto
> 
> *You came up with the rough draft for Mario before Naruto's serialization, and it's one of your unpublished works, but around what time did you draw this project?*
> 
> ...



I'm even more excited.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 27, 2013)

For some reason I lol'd at Nardo in the background 

I'm actually quite interested in it, I like the setting(and that guy in glasses, I like him already ). I just fear that Kishi wil serialize this quite soon and fuck up/rush the ending of Naruto even more than he already has. His art lately already shows that he doesn't give a shit and is quite frankly focusing on something else.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

soooooooo latest claymore raws have surfaced and this one-shot is published in the same issue, so someones already got a physical copy of the june issue of square jump, unless they don't give a darn about mario I'm expecting to see some raws soon.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Narutossss said:


>



What os this?


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Dat interview


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Mario Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic. Hope it's still gonna be 100+ pages. Kishi is a big liar though.

Karukiri and Naruto oneshots were shit so im glad  Kishi went over that shit. Still hoping the manga is good. He's had years to make it decent.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice interview. 

I think I will follow Mario's story. But all in due time. I want him first to finish well Naruto and tie up all the loose ends and explain the stuff that need to be clarified (I am of the crowd that doesn't think the war arc is the last one but that's off-topic and for KL1) and once it is over to focus full-throttle on Mario. Trying to write both mangas at the same time won't be very productive for his projects.

So I don't think he will rush Naruto as it is feared, in fact, I don't think he rushes that much as people always say. Some predictions I read actually are way more rushed than anything Kishi does.

Wonder if all the fight scenes of this manga will just be gun fights or also with fits and kicks, a.k.a. Taijutsu/martial arts.

And also, what will be Mario's surname?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne stop posting so damn much. That shits annoying.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Bruce Wayne stop posting so damn much. That shits annoying.



Problem? 

This is the first time I've been hyped for Kishi's work ever since the end of part 1 so don't ruin my enjoyment.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Bruce Wayne stop posting so damn much. That shits annoying.



So? 

I would post as much as him. I am also excited for kishi's new manga


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

So are we gonna call the forums Mario forums after this gets published?


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the clear up 


steveht93 said:


> So are we gonna call the forums Mario forums after this gets published?



Nintendo would sue though :^


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> Thanks for the clear up
> 
> Nintendo would sue though :^



And while they are at it they should sue Mario Gomez the football player as well ...


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice interview. Kishi seems very passionate about this. I'm pretty much excited as well


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> And while they are at it they should sue Mario Gomez the football player as well ...



might as well sue balotelli and gotze while they're at it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 27, 2013)

looks alright still not seeming as good as sun ken rock but maybe it'll get better.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2013)

Matta Clatta said:


> looks alright still not seeming as good as sun ken rock but maybe it'll get better.



I don't think we can compare ffro the preview alone


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> might as well sue balotelli and gotze while they're at it.



Dortmund fans would sheer for gotze's trial. I bet they want to publicly execute him.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

bayern will save him though


----------



## Ladlebug (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone else notice that Mario's scar in the cover and in the actual manga are on different sides of his forehead. Just felt like pointing that out.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm guessing you're talking about addy's sig.... that's just a reflection from the tv


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 27, 2013)

Interesting. Not sure what my expecttations are

My only wish is that he keeps it somewhat realistic


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Interesting. Not sure what my expecttations are
> 
> My only wish is that he keeps it somewhat realistic



As lolo as it doesn't have magical mafia guns that jesus weilded or some shit, I will be ok :


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2013)

About Shonen or not ...

Well, To Love Ru Darkness is in SQ Jump and it shows definitely stuffs that shouldn't be in Shonen. SQ Jump haves less strict morals about what should and should not be in.

FMA was in SQ Jump too.


----------



## Rinnel (Apr 28, 2013)

Raw's 


_Thxs to sasuke from MH_


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome, thanks so much pek


----------



## kratos184 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello female sasuke


----------



## Virys (Apr 28, 2013)

Completed translation interview.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 28, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I am intrigued.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not liking the looks of this, if stream or panda were interested they've have released by now. Don't like the idea of waiting another day or two for this


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Based off the raw, Mario's signature move is shooting people in the head.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

So much random gun pulling

the girl is cute though.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where is translation? ?? 

Girl looks cute. 

There seems to be a lot of "he is evil" plot twisrs  

Mario looks badass. Mafia guy with prostitutes 


Seriously wondering what it is all about?


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Bruce Wayne said:


> Based off the raw, Mario's signature move is shooting people in the head.



Shooting people in the head > raesngan any day


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

please spoiler tag the raw talk please.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm skimming it and trying to understand wtf is going on.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just took a look at the raw, lost count of how many people got shot


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. Too bad Ken had the best design in this shit.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a look at the raw, lost count of how many people got shot




*Spoiler*: __ 



And this isn't even the full version Kishi planned from the beginning.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh that bitch is fine, hope mario tapped it


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't even the full version Kishi planned from the beginning.




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh god a 160 pages of people getting shot just for fun:amazed


----------



## Metaro (Apr 28, 2013)

Just watched the raw, I'm interested


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> oh that bitch is fine, hope mario tapped it




*Spoiler*: __ 



aint the only bitch he tapped


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 28, 2013)

So after all the speculation about which Naruto character would get a spin-off, it wasn't Minato, Itachi, Sasuke, or any of the other popular candidates after all.

Instead, it looks like it was Gaara's dad. 

A shocking upset.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> aint the only bitch he tapped




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think mario sells the girl for money nut then regrets it or something :

also, I think the girl has "special" needs


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The female sasuke is an ice cold killer


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The female sasuke is an ice cold killer




*Spoiler*: __ 



don't you mean female itachi


----------



## Mikon (Apr 28, 2013)

When will we get the one shot translated?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

In the interview Kishi planned on Mario riding a scooter.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> aint the only bitch he tapped


        .


----------



## Justice (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



12. 12 people died in the shit! This looks promising and the girl was cute. Too bad Kishi had to shorten it, but I hope this gets translated. Also, after Naruto, Kishi could go back to Mario and make it serialized in a seinen magazine.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> In the interview Kishi planned on Mario riding a scooter.



My mind didn't fully register how ridiculous that was.


----------



## Justice (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> In the interview Kishi planned on Mario riding a scooter.



Good thing he changed it. That would've been soooo lame.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mario rode in a car.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> In the interview Kishi planned on Mario riding a scooter.


Seriously I was laughing when I read that part of the interview. "ok just killed my families rival leader, now to make a quick get away on my................................... scooter?"


----------



## Smiley (Apr 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> As lolo as it doesn't have magical mafia guns that jesus weilded or some shit, I will be ok :



I would be interested in seeing how he'd handle Jesus with guns, in flashbacks.

It's reasonable to assume that he would have been pro-gun anyway, I suppose.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> In the interview Kishi planned on Mario riding a scooter.



scooter assasin


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 28, 2013)

Mario confirmed for playable guest character in Ultimate Ninja Storm 4.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh, I didn't notice that part. What an asshole.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 28, 2013)

Also, I thought that chick looked more like Sai instead of either of the Uchiha Bros.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Good thing he changed it. *That would've been soooo lame.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would have been awesome. 

It would make Kishi's work more original.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That would have been awesome.



scooter, pizza dilivery guy...... pizza assasin :33


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Also, I thought that chick looked more like Sai instead of either of the Uchiha Bros.



she look like  a mix between kushinahinata and sai


----------



## Rosi (Apr 28, 2013)

So the raw came out already 


Long-haired Konan is now the main female character   She looks hot.

What's with all that shooting though  too much of it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 28, 2013)

You would rather have them talk it out?


----------



## Smiley (Apr 28, 2013)

The guns look photoshopped.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Rosi said:


> So the raw came out already
> 
> 
> Long-haired Konan is now the main female character   She looks hot.
> ...



it's a mafia manga. what did you expect them use..... ninjutsu?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2013)

bubble_lord said:


> I miss Kishi's sketchier art style. Naruto used to look pretty good till the end of Part 1, when suddenly everything was too clean and plain. Wasn't his art change because Jump told him to clean things up so the anime could work from it better?



Wtf is this?  Early part 1 Naruto looked like sketchy shit compared to now.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Wtf is this?  Early part 1 Naruto looked like sketchy shit compared to now.



Some people prefer that shit. Art was awful back then IMO. More lines don't always mean better art.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

please let's not get into sketchy vs clean again, did that at the start of the thread already.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 28, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> You would rather have them talk it out?





Narutossss said:


> it's a mafia manga. what did you expect them use..... ninjutsu?


It just seems too much "in the face"  But that's just me.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It just seems too much "in the face"  But that's just me.



I'm seriously thinking you were expecting some KHR shit weren't you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2013)

liked the raw 


prefer to think of the chick as boobless!Hinata/Konan/maybe Kushina/Mikoto/whoever instead of female Sai/Sasuke


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It just seems too much "in the face"  But that's just me.



I had the same reaction. Look at how many times the heroes protagonists pull their guns on each other.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

he did squeeze 100+ pages into 50 though.


----------



## Justice (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> he did squeeze 100+ pages into 50 though.



Yeah, but I wanted to see the ENTIRE thing! . Curse whoever who told Kishi to shorten it!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2013)

Chill the fuck out, I got this.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Yeah, but I wanted to see the ENTIRE thing! . Curse whoever who told Kishi to shorten it!



Well they would have had to put like 3 manga on break to fit the whole thing. At least theres still plot left for a weekly series.


Yagami1211 said:


> Chill the fuck out, I got this.


----------



## Justice (Apr 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chill the fuck out, I got this.



The messiah appears once again! :amazed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chill the fuck out, I got this.



Dat Yagami.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

yagami to the rescue


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was actually not bad. So much death


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chill the fuck out, I got this.



I love you.


----------



## Rinnel (Apr 28, 2013)

Uryu handle that kind of power though


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

Rinnel said:


> Uryu handle that kind of power though



+REPS TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about it yet 

The chick was hot 

Flipping the middle finger


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh shit, 51 pages 

I only read the first 20 

Translation is pretty shitty as well, I'm guessing it was rushed


----------



## Rinnel (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh thxs :amazed ! hope you'll enjoy it  !


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

Where is there a good trans?


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, that was sad.

Kinda reminds me of Pulp Fiction or something.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

The ending.


----------



## Alaude (Apr 28, 2013)

It was pretty good.


----------



## Justice (Apr 28, 2013)

It was pretty good for a oneshot. The ending was sad though .  Hopefully, after Naruto ends, Kishi might go back to Mario and reboot it, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

Dat Mario.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2013)

Still a better story than Bleach


----------



## Alaude (Apr 28, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> It was pretty good for a oneshot. The ending was sad though .  Hopefully, after Naruto ends, Kishi might go back to Mario and reboot it, but that's unlikely.



I would definitely like that but it indeed is unlikely


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

If Kishi knows whats good for him, he'll drop Naruto right now and focus on this.


----------



## Snoozles (Apr 28, 2013)

The story itself it's decent, if a bit rushed. If it was initially 150 pages that would explain a lot. The writing is a bit raw, choppy. Trying to be too cool, so it comes off as a bit juvenile but you can can tell Kishimoto put more passion into this then the past 400 chapters of Naruto combined.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 28, 2013)

I have some complaints about it, but I suppose having to cram the pages to 50 played a huge part in that.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 28, 2013)

Generally, I liked it. Woah, I know. Rushed, yes, but it had to be because the plot was crammed. Also liked that chick.


----------



## Mio (Apr 28, 2013)

I... actually liked this.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

translation hurting my brain.... must read on


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 28, 2013)

That was actually really good.

Kudos to you Kishi

It seems somewhere deep down, you still have some of the magic left


----------



## ~Howling~ (Apr 28, 2013)

You could tell it was rushed,the story was all over the place,then again it was crammed down and all that.I liked it ,nothing spectacular,but it was a good oneshot.The ending was especially nice .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope Kishi writes the full story when he is done with Naruto.


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope so too. And I hope it won't go past 100 chapters if he does.

We all know how Kishi handles long manga.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

all filippo wanted was some asian ass ken and pietro you sneaky bitches and that ending This was better than I thought it'd be even though it was rushed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2013)

I really liked it


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 28, 2013)

Eh, it was okay. 

The whole thing felt rushed, though.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 28, 2013)

A competent female...


----------



## Rinnel (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's the original Chagall painting references on 1st & last page :




*Spoiler*: __ 





_L'anniversaire_ by Marc Chagall (New York, The Museum of Modern Art)


----------



## Smiley (Apr 28, 2013)

DarkTorrent said:


> A competent female...



Hypocritically sexist expectations of an incompetent female.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 28, 2013)

Smiley said:


> Hypocritically sexist expectations of an incompetent female.



Nope.

Just being familiar with how Kishi handles females


----------



## Alaude (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I hope Kishi writes the full story when he is done with Naruto.





BD said:


> I hope so too. And I hope it won't go past 100 chapters if he does.
> 
> We all know how Kishi handles long manga.



I'd like that and It would be nice to have something to read from him after Naruto ends.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 28, 2013)

if it means anything this is definitely better than anything in Naruto so I guess Kishi is improving
I'd read it if it got serialized after naruto finishes


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 28, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Eh, it was okay.
> 
> The whole thing felt rushed, though.


Because it was. The original had 100 pages more


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2013)

it seemed pretty mediocre


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

It was k. Of course considering the circumstances it might have been done way better. Though not sure how to feel about the ending. Was this supposed to be a series or somewhat short?


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

Decent. Nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 28, 2013)

I liked it. Not sure why, i just do.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I'd like that and It would be nice to have something to read from him after Naruto ends.



I feel the same way, it'd be nice reading another series from him. If he ever wants to do this it'd most likely be monthly which is perfect, he doesn't have to work as much and has more time to polish the writing.


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2013)

I really liked it. The ending gave me feels. Too bad it was shortened to 50 pages though, I'd have loved to read more about Mario and Saori.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Average, slightly below average. Kishimoto still has this writing style that's just so fucking explanatory, it completely kills immersion.

Still better than Naruto, though. If this is what he's doing after that, it's an improvement. Been ages since I've seen someone favor a Glock over every other overused/overrated handguns, that was cool.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2013)

It was pretty meh. I didn't feel a connection to any of the characters (and they were pretty flat), so the end didn't really have any impact. I guess there's only so much you can do with 50 pages, though, so it's not entirely Kishimoto's fault.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

So....did Mario die in the end?


----------



## Alita (Apr 28, 2013)

This was very good for a one shot manga. Espically a one shot manga that had to be shortened even further than it already was. I would have loved to see the 160 page version and woulden't mind seeing this become a monthly series. I'd read it.



Yagami1211 said:


> Still a better story than Bleach



Also this. If I wasn't already convinced kishi was a better writter than kubo after reading part 1 naruto then I definately am now after reading mario.


----------



## Justice (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone think that Mario killed himself at the end?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Does anyone think that Mario killed himself at the end?



He did.


----------



## Kensei (Apr 28, 2013)

Terrible story. As if one needed more proof that Kishimoto was a hack and part one Naruto was a fluke. 

I'll say this. It wasn't as dull as his baseball one-shot at least. He's still the worst writer by far in WSJ.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 28, 2013)

Kensei said:


> I'll say this. It wasn't as dull as his baseball one-shot at least. He's still the worst writer by far in WSJ.


That's impossible since Kubo is also a writer for the WSJ


----------



## Kensei (Apr 28, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> That's impossible since Kubo is also a writer for the WSJ



And he's a vastly superior writer to Kishimoto. Kubo is the 3rd best writer in WSJ and the best artist too.


----------



## Magician (Apr 28, 2013)

Kensei said:


> And he's a vastly superior writer to Kishimoto. Kubo is the 3rd best writer in WSJ and the best artist too.



24'd. 

Remind me to rep you in the future.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

so bleach troll has arrived just in time?


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

They just mad Naruto has waay more success


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They just mad Naruto has waay more success


Yeah, they mad WSJ editor's demoted bleach to fodder level and are taking it out on kishi.... I don't blame them, just look where bleach is in the latest cover    
No fucks givin


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 28, 2013)

It wasn't good, it was plain and choppy.

I realize he had to shorten his original story down but if he knew he had a very limited amount of pages then he should have either changed the story or rewritten in such a way that it did not feel that choppy.

As a potential series I'm really not feeling it. There is nothing special about the characters or the setting. Instead of trying to tell a mediocre story in 50 pages he should have done something that made this unique rather than just a very generic mafia story. For something he wanted to release for more than a decade I just don't see where the thought or emotion was put in.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 28, 2013)

It was pretty...meh

Saori just gave of the somewhat corny overtly tragic pasts Kishi throws in so much in Naruto. They can work, but in a one-shot like this it just didn't come off well imo.

Also got a lot of vibes of Kishi just trying too too hard to make the story "mature."

The atmosphere was so light that the ending almost made me laugh where it was supposed to be tragic.

Just
Meh


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 28, 2013)

> The atmosphere was so light that the ending almost made me laugh where it was supposed to be tragic.



Was the atmosphere supposed to be light? 

I think he was trying to make it gritty but no atmosphere is ever actually completed.

Yea, tragic endings like this don't work when we no reason to feel for either of the two main characters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2013)

Bleach is shit


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

let's not forget that we're in one-shot territory here, you can't really expect the characters to be fleshed out, not to mention cutting a story that's almost a single volumes length down to 50 pages does that kind of damage to the story. kishi also doesn't have much option but to condense it and remove content altogether, with him being busy with naruto full time where's he going find time to write it from scratch.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 28, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Was the atmosphere supposed to be light?
> 
> I think he was trying to make it gritty but no atmosphere is ever actually completed.
> 
> Yea, tragic endings like this don't work when we no reason to feel for either of the two main characters.



I've heard it argued that the reason all the gunshots were cut from for example is because of something like that. I was under the impression this was supposed to be more serious. 

And yeah, that was another issue.
I know it's a one-shot but still


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> As a potential series I'm really not feeling it. There is nothing special about the characters or the setting.


Actually this was one of the reasons I liked it. I liked that it was plain and characters didn't have anything gimmicky going for them and as for the setting where did you want this to take place, the grand line??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought it was all right. It's clear he actually cares about this series in comparison to his writing with Naruto for some time now...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2013)

Kensei said:


> And he's a vastly superior writer to Kishimoto. Kubo is the 3rd best writer in WSJ and the best artist too.



That's a good joke


----------



## Aldric (Apr 28, 2013)

Looked like a tryhard attempt at writing a gritty fanfic by a Katekyo Hitman Reborn fangirl

Pretty much exactly what I expected


----------



## Brian (Apr 28, 2013)

The dialogue was pretty basic, but the story was more than I expected from Kishimoto. If he wants to continue this I hope he keeps Mario dead and focuses on Sasori.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 28, 2013)

It was good. Sad ending though, but what Mario did for Saori at the end was very nice and selfless. 



Phoenix Hawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 12. 12 people died in the shit! This looks promising and the girl was cute. Too bad Kishi had to shorten it, but I hope this gets translated. Also, after Naruto, Kishi could go back to Mario and make it serialized in a seinen magazine.



Perhaps. But yeah, first end Naruto well and then focus on Mario or whatever else he has in mind with all his atention.



Addy said:


> she look like  a mix between kushinahinata and sai



I'm going for the former.



Rinnel said:


> Here's the original Chagall painting references on 1st & last page :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Looked like a tryhard attempt at writing a gritty fanfic by a Katekyo Hitman Reborn fangirl
> 
> Pretty much exactly what I expected



KHR.... really? go away, find better trolling meterial and comeback and try again.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 28, 2013)

So much lol at the poster thinking Kubo is a good writer.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> let's not forget that we're in one-shot territory here, you can't really expect the characters to be fleshed out, not to mention cutting a story that's almost a single volumes length down to 50 pages does that kind of damage to the story. kishi also doesn't have much option but to condense it and remove content altogether, with him being busy with naruto full time where's he going find time to write it from scratch.



There are one-shots that can tell a clear and engaging story that most mangas with 100 chapters can't tell... Being a one-shot has nothing to do with in


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> There are one-shots that can tell a clear and engaging story that most mangas with 100 chapters can't tell... Being a one-shot has nothing to do with in



I get your point an all but what does that have to do with what I posted


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Ch.107

I think I am in love with mario 

is it gay or manly? 

Ch.107

doesnt like men = lesbien


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I get your point an all but what does that have to do with what I posted



Just telling you that it not that its a one-shot that is the problem.. its the writer itself


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Just telling you that it not that its a one-shot that is the problem.. its the writer itself



but I wasn't blaming the one-shot, my points were that a one-shot isn't long enough to probably flesh out characters and that point still stands. The other point was kishi had to condense the story from 160 pages to 50 which really hurts these kinds of character driven stories.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

very well done 

I think the remaining 80 pages that kishi cut out were about mario, his mom, kin, and the world he lives in (maybe he hated the world even before saori and wanted a way out).

anyway, it would make for a good movie if kishi includes the remaining 80 pages


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> but I wasn't blaming the one-shot, my points were that a one-shot isn't long enough to probably flesh out characters and that point still stands. The other point was kishi had to condense the story from 160 pages to 50 which really hurts these kinds of character driven stories.



actually, 130 pages.

however, I agree. I think kishi would have done more development but because I know this, it is enjoyable for me since I know the constraints kishi had in mind when doing this.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> but I wasn't blaming the one-shot, my points were that a one-shot isn't long enough to probably flesh out characters and that point still stands. The other point was kishi had to condense the story from 160 pages to 50 which really hurts these kinds of character driven stories.



A One-shot can effective flesh out characters if done correctly... you can actually be moved by events in One-shots.

Kishi probably could do better with more panel time.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> A One-shot can effective flesh out characters if done correctly... you can actually be moved by events in One-shots.
> 
> Kishi probably could do better with more panel time.



kishi had 80 pages sinffed out . cutting it out to 50 cause he was asked to, will mean that the story will suffer for it.

thse story was fine on its own except for parts that obviously had extra pages before kishi cut it like:

1- mario standing at his mother's grave = flashback of mother' illness and  mother's death is missing. this would have gave us more reason as to why mario gaave saori the necklace instead of waiting to the end where we see she resembales his mother.

2- saori's past was summarized in lines. no actual pages.

3- saori and mario's collaboration which leads to a better relationship was also summerized very quicly in panels.

it didn't feel like  50 pages at all. itfeltlike 20 or 25 pages max. I think kishidida good job seeing that he is re-writing an already existing story that he did.


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Bleach is shit



 

it came off as a wannabe "mature" story


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2013)

starr said:


> it came off as a wannabe "*yu yu hakushow mixed with tits DBZ characters wielding sword*" story



fixed


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 29, 2013)

Addy is no longer using an Oro avy 

So... I liked this one-shot a lot. One thing that was bothering me: when Saori got shot near the end, shouldn't the shooter have been able to tell it was not a lethal shot, and followed up on it?

...beginnings of the legendary Kishimoto asspull?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 29, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> let's not forget that we're in one-shot territory here, you can't really expect the characters to be fleshed out, not to mention cutting a story that's almost a single volumes length down to 50 pages does that kind of damage to the story. kishi also doesn't have much option but to condense it and remove content altogether, with him being busy with naruto full time where's he going find time to write it from scratch.



You can expect the characters to get fleshed out. Kishi has actually tried fleshing out characters in a short amount of time in Naruto. Here there is barely even an attempt at it. Saori's backstory, told as it was, may as well have been neglected as such a story being summarized does nothing for most readers. 

Having to condense the material is a problem but like I said its hard to see where content of this story really is. 

Saori's backstory is clich?. The story, at least from what we saw in the condensed form, is just a bunch boring kill jobs. What we have actually gained from double the length? Having the girl's backstory fleshed out would not have made it any less boring. I'm guessing while on the different jobs we would see them slowly connect or something? This isn't very interesting. Were any of these cases or people involved in them worth seeing in depth? Nothing we saw suggests that's that.




> Actually this was one of the reasons I liked it. I liked that it was plain and characters didn't have anything gimmicky going for them and as for the setting where did you want this to take place, the grand line??



Well its kind of a huge problem if there is nothing unique here isn't it?

The characters aren't particularly interesting. Mario isn't charming or innovative as a main character. The one backstory we saw was just a generic sob story. The arc in general was a dime a dozen mafia story.


If this series had a well formed idea behind it than it wouldn't have been as much a problem for the story to have only 50 pages. If there was actually something here a shorter story with these characters would have been sufficient. Why not just have one job with Mario and Saori? 

I mean if it had take place in the GL at least it would have been different in that it would have been a serious story in an outlandish place. 

There is absolutely nothing worth one's time here other than the fact that Kishimoto is behind this.

I mean just ask yourself what this would be like as an actual series. Would Mario going around killing people be fun? Not if there isn't anything challenging about it. If there is then this one shot could have been one such case. If not we could at least have the characters been engaging and the conversations between them be worthwhile. This was not seen in this one shot. 

The only thing this one shot contains is the arc; Mario falls for Saori, Saori is played, Mario dies in her place. This is not interesting by itself.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Addy is no longer using an Oro avy



pantsu itachi > pirate orochimaru and real orohcimaru 



> So... I liked this one-shot a lot. One thing that was bothering me: when Saori got shot near the end, shouldn't the shooter have been able to tell it was not a lethal shot, and followed up on it?
> 
> ...beginnings of the legendary Kishimoto asspull?



yeah, that was bullshit but kishi was doing it movie style which is actually accurate if you think about it 

he was shot. oh, no, he wasn't. it was not lethal. now, he kills the bad guy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Kishimoto's writing in Naruto has been shit for a while, and it seems like he has issues with just about every demographic because of that 

That being said however.....Mario seems a bit interesting to me....if only because of the setting. I'll give it a chance. Maybe Kishimoto is only a sexist with a penchant for bad pacing, exposition, and character development when he's writing Naruto


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 29, 2013)

Also ... Is that DMC Devil May Cry on TV ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol now that you mention it...that guy is holding a sword on his back too if you look closely. I'd assume it was a reference


----------



## KevKev (Apr 29, 2013)

Shit. I really hope this gets serialized... Just Mario, Saori, and Ken (not bad guy Ken) working together.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Shit. I really hope this gets serialized... Just Mario, Saori, and Ken (not bad guy Ken) working together.



yeah, the bad guy twist could have been done better. again, 80 pages were took out so maybe more development to kin was in there instead of "i like money".


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Also ... Is that DMC Devil May Cry on TV ?



i also noticed that on the first read through but i wasn't sure thinking he was from a mafia movie 

and they were not playing a game so i couldn't be sure. still, in that universe, DMC exists as a game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

So what date does the one shot come out?? I wanna see if this is any good


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 29, 2013)

I Liked it would read it if it was serialized


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Did Kishi comment if this will be his next series?


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou, you should have gotten an Allen and Lenalee set.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

It will be alright but I'm not expecting much.. still would be a decent read to read when I have nothing else to read.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

This had more life it in then the whole Tobi flashback.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm assuming someone here knows when this mario one shot will be coming out, if you could just inform me...


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

I think in May or June, Inuhanyou


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Its already out??? Okay let me just go read it and i guess i'll report back


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> This had more life it in then the whole Tobi flashback.



ANYTHING has more life in it than tobi's flashback


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> It will be alright but I'm not expecting much.. still would be a decent read to read when I have nothing else to read.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Finished reading it.



Why did i think any different to begin with? 

Mario's goal or purpose was barely fleshed outside of shooting random guys and pretending to be a hardass until random mom issues were thrown in there, "i hate men" must be kishi's version to every terrible feminist cliche out there, knowing him, he probably did it after the cries that he hated women so he like, tried really hard to make a capable woman, but really, it made it look even worse  The villian subplot was barely there and it takes a lot to make something look so obvious from the start yet come out of nowhere with no actual foundation.

And what exactly happened in the end to begin with?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _The ending_ 



Mario shoots himself because "I'm tired of this world" which was so excellently foreshadowed about...two pages earlier


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2013)

It's a one-shot


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 29, 2013)

About as realistic as Naruto's Shinobi lol.
For now, it was okay. Yeeeyup


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Mider T said:


> It's a one-shot



there are good one shots and bad one shots.  being a one shot doesn't excuse sub-par quality, especially if your trying to sell somebody on it


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Finished reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inuhanyou said:


> there are good one shots and bad one shots.  being a one shot doesn't excuse sub-par quality, especially if your trying to sell somebody on it




well, 80 pages were took out so kishi did it "naruto style" in some parts.

by that, i mean he shows a panel, or a line that supposedly explains stuff and the readers would understand.

examples:

1- mario loves his mom and money = kills people to get money to save her life. visits her grave. then, he starts to kill for money only but once he realized that, he ended his life because he only lived for money. almost killed his mom "saori looks like his mom" so he killed himself. (summarized in a panel and a page)
2- saori doesn't speak to people = shit happened to her as a kid. (why did she kill her parents?)
3- ken's greed = asks for money for every task. (why does he not value mario and mario does not value friendship too?)
the list goes on....

i think the 80 pages that kishi cut out flesh out mario, ken, and saori.

it felt like "something was missing" and i think the answer is in those 80 pages.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm talking about when you said he was barely fleshed out, he was pretty fleshed out for the main character of a one-shot.  I thought it was all pretty entertaining and well-flowing.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 29, 2013)

Its realy noticeable that Kishi shortened the story - feels too rushed. Though serialized version would be definitely interesting to read. Saori is a character with potential - i want to see her extended backstory and proper development. Others are meh.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Its realy noticeable that Kishi shortened the story - feels too rushed. Though serialized version would be definitely interesting to read. Saori is a character with potential - i want to see her extended backstory and proper development. Others are meh.



i think if it does get serialized, soari MIGHT be the main character since she is the one who stayed alive or kishi might change the ending of it for mario to live.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> there are good one shots and bad one shots.  being a one shot doesn't excuse sub-par quality, especially if your trying to sell somebody on it



The original story was over 130 pages.



Kensei said:


> And he's a vastly superior writer to Kishimoto. Kubo is the 3rd best writer in WSJ and the best artist too.



Don't think Kubo pulling nonsensical retcons out of his ass (that of course no one could guess) is really supposed to be better than Kishi blatantly foreshadowing his stupid twists. Sure, Obito and the ten tails are *stupid* plot twists that we made up jokingly, but at least the groundwork and a line or two of advance foreshadowing was there to be able to predict them in advance. Stupid but cohesive storytelling outdoes stupid random storytelling.

Also, negged


BD said:


> 24'd.
> 
> Remind me to rep you in the future.



Negged.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think if it does get serialized, soari MIGHT be the main character since she is the one who stayed alive or kishi might change the ending of it for mario to live.


From your lips to God's ears.

Mario is trying too hard to seem badass. Still can`t reach Saori`s level


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Kensei said:


> And he's a vastly superior writer to Kishimoto. Kubo is the 3rd best writer in WSJ and the best artist too.



3rd best writer......... and artist?


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

gershwin said:


> From your lips to God's ears.
> 
> Mario is trying too hard to seem badass. Still can`t reach Saori`s level



i think mario, at the end, before he killed himself........ was badass  saying "fuck money, i ain't gonna kill the one who reminds of my mother"  is badass.

although, saori is more badass because she reminds me of L but with guns


----------



## Ari (Apr 29, 2013)

Kensei said:


> And he's a vastly superior writer to Kishimoto. Kubo is the 3rd best writer in WSJ and the best artist too.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 29, 2013)

The funniest thing about this thread is that people who have criticism don't even know how to criticize shit. This one shot had many problems, but then again, many things which were mentioned as bad aren't the flaws at all. People get so much information every day and they read and mostly watch all kinds of bullshit that they think they are good critics, constructive with their criticism and what not.

Well, you aren't. You don't need much characterization in a one shot. It was well done with just one page where Mario goes like: I like money. Don't need more for one shot. The problem here is that he changed that attitude in a few pages, but let's forget about that for a second. When I read "fleshed out" I get the urge to kill somebody because they don't know shit what they are talking about. Saori was as fleshed out as she can be, for example, yet people are like: omg she is cliche bla bla. You don't know what a cliche is you fucking morons. A killer for hire girl hates men. And it's not like: men are swine! I hate them boohoo! She is just silent, which is okay. In WHICH fucking mafia movie did you see that? I have read many mafia books, watched the best mafia shows ever, and she isn't there. So stfu and swallow that shit.

Mario was okay, considering it was supposed to be 130 pages long. It felt really rushed, barely connected, but it had it's moments which the author thought were the most important and it did deliver something that isn't THAT bad. Also when people go like : it's not realistic! Which fucking comic book is realistic? Are you kidding me? Are we watching The Sopranos or reading a goddamn manga? People are just butthurt over Naruto being moronic as fuck since this "war" started, so they hate the author because they are idiots.

There are real problems inside this one shot, but instead I am going to focus on good things.
The earrings carried on a chain. I liked that detail a lot.
Saori. She is cool.
The scene at the see-saw.
The first scene is okay, too. Makes the guy think he isn't gonna get killed and then pierces his brains when he is relaxed.
The old man in jacuzzi. He had potential.
Saori sniping was okay. Somewhat.
If the ending was foreshadowed at least somewhere near the middle of the story, it would have been a lot better, but it was decent anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> *Spoiler*: _The ending_
> 
> 
> 
> Mario shoots himself because "I'm tired of this world" which was so excellently foreshadowed about...two pages earlier


I thought that was because the mafioso who gave him 500,000 only gave him a week to deliver the girls body .. if he couldn't - he'd die himself, no escaping



also, if this is the whole one-shot - what is coming out in June ? or it was leaked that early ?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2013)

june issue = may issue. that's just how square jump number their magazine.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 29, 2013)

Oneshot was balls. Too bad Kishi had to shorten that shit into.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Also ... Is that DMC Devil May Cry on TV ?



OH MY FUCKING GOD, IT IS.

You decide to make a game reference and it's fucking DmC, Kishimoto? Really?

Quality taste there.


----------



## Ari (Apr 29, 2013)

when did kishi learn how to draw women


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2013)

Just read it. You can tell that there were way too many quick cuts and the pace was set wrong due to the page limitations.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 29, 2013)

He just drew Sasuke with some enhancements.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 29, 2013)

Ari said:


> when did kishi learn how to draw women


a long time ago. he's just usually too lazy to put any effort into it.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 29, 2013)

Addy you traitor 





OtherGalaxy said:


> *Spoiler*: _The ending_
> 
> 
> 
> Mario shoots himself because "I'm tired of this world" which was so excellently foreshadowed about...two pages earlier



Haha no he didn't kill himself. That would be awful character development. He's saying he's a dead man because he's not turning in Saori's corpse and he will be hunted down.

What Fluttershy said \/



Fluttershy said:


> I thought that was because the mafioso who gave him 500,000 only gave him a week to deliver the girls body .. if he couldn't - he'd die himself, no escaping
> 
> 
> 
> also, if this is the whole one-shot - what is coming out in June ? or it was leaked that early ?


----------



## Ari (Apr 29, 2013)

Melodie said:


> He just drew Sasuke with some enhancements.



looks more like itachi


----------



## LordSpark (Apr 29, 2013)

lol. If you pay attention to the panel where Ken is talking about Saori shooting her foster parent in the junk the text is over a bread stick and two apples.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 29, 2013)

How did people think that he had committed suicide? Narutoforums has some dumb posters.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD, IT IS.
> 
> You decide to make a game reference and it's fucking DmC, Kishimoto? Really?
> 
> Quality taste there.



if you look at the panel next to it, the gun is pointing at dante


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2013)

oh shit just noticed the donte reference  what the actual fuck kishi.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Kishi may be a fan of DmC............


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> How did people think that he had committed suicide? Narutoforums has some dumb posters.



he wanted to join his mother who is DEAD. next page says "saori continues on living" as opposed to mario who is dead.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Kishi may be a fan of DmC............





4 years ago.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2013)

Eh, this was okay, but the pacing was awful. It really did need to be longer.

I do also wish it was closer to Kishi's old style. I feel like his modern art is pretty sterile. For something he'd been passionate about writing for over 10 years, it didn't feel like there was much love in the artwork.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 29, 2013)

James said:


> Eh, this was okay, but the pacing was awful. It really did need to be longer.
> 
> I do also wish it was closer to Kishi's old style. I feel like his modern art is pretty sterile. For something he'd been passionate about writing for over 10 years, it didn't feel like there was much love in the artwork.



Yeah that's one thing that struck me as well

All this talk about "he doesn't care about Naruto that's why it's shit!!!" and the one work he's supposedly proud of ends up looking like that? 

If the very best you can do is the epitome of meh it says a lot about your ability as an author


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

When Kishimoto actually gives a shit and puts in effort(and having a quality series to take inspiration from )


Maybe if he did a monthly or bi-monthly series his art would improve, instead of looking so sterile.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 29, 2013)

It was pretty good, but it really showed that he had to cut alot of stuff out.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Kishi may be a fan of DmC............



Kishi actually took a break from Naruto this year just to play it.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2013)

where'd you hear that bruce wayne?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2013)

oh ok, so he actually played the game... maybe because donte and vorgil reminded him of sasuke and itachi


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

He created Sasuke and Itachi before Dante and Vergil

Which was a mimicry of Inuyasha and Seshomaru anyway, which was a copy of the age old tale of brothers fighting.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 29, 2013)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Well, you aren't. You don't need much characterization in a one shot. It was well done with just one page where Mario goes like: I like money. Don't need more for one shot.



You don't need much but this story is basically hinging on the fact that we feel for these characters. If they feel flat and uninteresting how are we supposed to care?

I say this story is depending on this as like I said there is very little in this one shot. This was not an interesting plot twist. I truly doubt anyone found this plot with Saori being betrayed riveting. 

Other than that we have a montage of them killing people. No funny conversations, no exciting action scenes, just some shots of people being killed.

Had the story been engaging, that is the plot twist been captured us, then yea, who cares about him not being able to fully characterize the characters. As it stands though this story depending on us feeling for the characters and their betrayal. That failed and as such this falls flat is completely forgettable.


----------



## Lucciola (Apr 29, 2013)

I've read 30-pages one shots with much better characterization.

This one is ok. It would have been better if Kishi hadn't had to cut it down to 50 pages but I wouldn't read 130 pages of it.


----------



## geminis (Apr 29, 2013)

*Mario*

Ch.33

Haven't read it yet just saw it....brb


----------



## Gain (Apr 29, 2013)

THIS WAS A VERY GOOD ONE SHOT


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah it's a little bland but pretty decent, needs more action.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah it was dope


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 29, 2013)

for some reason it reminds me of a darker, more sinister version of yankee-kun to megane chan.


----------



## Mako (Apr 29, 2013)

I loved the preview. I'm actually looking forward for Mario. I hope the connection between Mario and Saori continues to grow throughout the story. They're such a kickass duo when they work together. (Not in terms of shipping.)

I don't want any type of romance involved with this manga. I'm tired of the constant shipping in Naruto.


----------



## geminis (Apr 29, 2013)

Seems like Black Lagoon on a smaller scale...since New York is the setting for now, I hope they feature other crime syndicates besides Yakuza and Mafia stuff. They should involve Colombians, Dominicans, Albanians, Russian etc....


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 29, 2013)

Mario was so fucking badass! I hope to see more of it!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 30, 2013)

Dat Kishimoto...
He is a pure Genius.


----------



## Silver (Apr 30, 2013)

It was alright. Too much gun pulling though, the suspense got murdered and dragged through shit


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2013)

It did feel at times Kishi tried too hard to make Mario out to be a badass.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 30, 2013)

geminis said:


> Seems like Black Lagoon on a smaller scale...since New York is the setting for now, I hope they feature other crime syndicates besides Yakuza and Mafia stuff. *They should involve Colombians, Dominicans, Albanians, Russian* etc....



he does that I bow here and now to buy every volume of that manga, then get autograph it, by him


----------



## Walkway (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys do know that this is just a one-shot, right? There's not going to be any more.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 30, 2013)

Walkway said:


> You guys do know that this is just a one-shot, right? There's not going to be any more.



stop those blasphemous thoughts


----------



## TraderJoe (Apr 30, 2013)

Started slow, but it picked up really well. 9/10.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, it was okay, nothing great.

It was rushed, yes.
But that's also due to the circumstances. I'm assuming after they made him shorten it, he didn't rewrite it, but had to actually just take out pages. He could have made it better if he had time to go and rewrite in 50 pages, knowing he has a limit, instead of just taking out pages that he didn't know he would have to take out.

But also, it felt like he was trying to make it mature, but is so used to writing a shonen, that it came off as a weird blend between the two, with lots of murdering, but completely lacking a dark or heavy atmosphere.

And I think Mario's character has a lot of potential, but then he kind of regressed into a stereotypical one at the end, and his backstory seemed stereotypical. 
I would say the same for Saori. I think she should have talked less, to be honest. She's supposed to never talk around guys, however most of the panels with her in it are of her talking. And she somehow randomly fell for him after two jobs? Couldn't really feel it.
And their relationship dynamic seemed forced.

I'm hoping an actual series could do better. Length would help it, but some of those are more inherent problems, in my opinion.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 30, 2013)

I personally didn't like it much, seemed fairly clich? and predictable to me.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 30, 2013)

This was better than the entire Part 2 Naruto. This should confirm Kishimoto hit his head around Kakashi Gaiden and turned into a joke. The plot of Mario was made by the same guy who made Land of the Waves arc.... it?s pretty much evident. (I?m not saying Mario is a work of art but clearly Kishimoto at some point could made a coherent story).


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 30, 2013)

when the fuck did he write this?


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 30, 2013)

Seems the original story was 15 years ago and this is a re-release or redrawn/updated version?


----------



## rac585 (Apr 30, 2013)

it was... interesting. i liked the girl though. 
especially when mario flipped her off and she shot his cigarette clean off. 
and... this old guy's reaction to the bad joke.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 30, 2013)

It was better than I thought, but it was somewhat predictable.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 30, 2013)

It was okay, though nothing special.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait, is this a oneshot? The chapter title said "pilot." Kishi said the entire story was about 130 pages long...that's like.....8 chapters going by 18 pages a chapter. That's pretty short, no? Or will Kishimoto expand on it? Because it'll end before Naruto does at this rate.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 30, 2013)

Found it to be quite stale, honestly.

Scootin' this over to somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 30, 2013)

Could have been better. To be honest, my expectations were not helped by Kishimoto's fawning over the concept in earlier interviews.

The good:
+it was simple, and that always works well with one-shots.
+it was character-centered, and thus grounded in the relationship between the two main characters, which wasn't all that badly written.

The bad:
-said simplicity does not lend itself well to an extended serial. However, it might be that Kishimoto had always planned for this to be a one-shot lasting about 100+ pages, so maybe a story that could be considered graphic novel length could work?
-the protagonist doesn't feel all that well written despite the emotional core of the story centering around his character arc. Even in a short story, such things are important given that the emphasis was on the characters rather than the action.
-the bond between the two could have been better written, although this was in part because A, montages don't work as well in comic form, and B, the story was shortened from the original version.
-for a short story, the plot managed to risk getting convoluted and confused.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I heard it was a one shot and that it was originally meant to be a 180 page seinen. but kishi had to make some adjustments to make it more suitable for shonen and had to condense it to about 49 pages to make it fit into SQ jump.


----------



## 민찬영 (Apr 30, 2013)

This manga is enjoyable but the worse is too much violence.

Saori reminds me of Konan. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can feel Mario x Saori here.


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 30, 2013)

In the areas where Kishimoto fails at drawing Karin, he succeeds with Saori.

Mario's mother has Tsunade's former lips. Why does Tsunade no longer have those lips?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

The style in the poster looks better


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> In the areas where Kishimoto fails at drawing Karin, he succeeds with Saori.
> 
> Mario's mother has Tsunade's former lips. Why does Tsunade no longer have those lips?



Because sai took them


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2013)

I actually enjoyed it. It wasn't epic win, but I'd take it over Naruto any day. 

As a seinen it was refreshing. Nice blood splattering and betrayals treated like bad jokes.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 1, 2013)

Boring. Looks like Masashi is a one hit wonder, he'll fizzle out after Naruto is done.

Unlike the great Kubo-sensei who's had Zombie Powder and Bleach, both being objectively legendary works in the Shounen and Seinen categories.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2013)

i like both zp and bleach and i thought this one shot was pretty bad (though not as bad as my impression of naruto)      but i will say its maybe abit unfair to jugde this on its own. maybe as a longer series he could clean it up more and pace it better. although the bland and offensive nature of the charas seems inherent to his ability.


----------



## Mizura (May 1, 2013)

Some of you are being way too lenient on this.  Would you still be interested if an author you've never heard about wrote this? The one-shot may not be terrible (at least the female is badass, by Kishimoto's standards especially), but it isn't a story I'd like to read about for 500 chapters.

One of the few good things Kishimoto was good at was world-building (even if he failed at capitalizing on the world's potential). But in a mafia setting, there'd not be much to the world, so Kishimoto would have to focus on long-term plot, character and relationship developments. Well, we've seen how he handles Those.


----------



## Narutossss (May 1, 2013)

lol I think you're jumping the gun, nobody said anything about reading this for 500 chapter nor do I think kishi will ever do another long manga... you need to slow down.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 1, 2013)

6/10. Would've expected a bit better art, and the story felt boring anyway.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 1, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Wait, is this a oneshot? The chapter title said "pilot." Kishi said the entire story was about 130 pages long...that's like.....8 chapters going by 18 pages a chapter. That's pretty short, no? Or will Kishimoto expand on it? Because it'll end before Naruto does at this rate.



Its a short story.

Its not a one shot like most you see in WSJ which sets up a potential story.

I don't think Kishi is saying this what he is hoping to put out next. Clearly something like this isn't what Jump would want and I imagine he will try to stick to WSJ. I think him making a baseball manga is more likely.


----------



## Mizura (May 1, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol I think you're jumping the gun, nobody said anything about reading this for 500 chapter nor do I think kishi will ever do another long manga... you need to slow down.


Actually, this series was a pilot, meaning it was submitted with the intention of eventually becoming serialized. Lots of people in this thread also said that they'd want to see this serialized as well. It is still possible that once Kishimoto is done with Naruto, he'll focus on Mario as his next long series. So, it was quite fair to judge its potential as a longer series, especially since many people Are comparing it to Naruto.

If you argue "Well Kishimoto may not want to write this for 500 chapters, he could do a perfectly good shorter story with just 100~200 chapters instead": well then, there are several hundred chapters of Naruto that we certainly could have done without. Condensing his stories doesn't seem to be Kishimoto's forte. Besides, there are economics involved: the longer you write, the longer you can earn money without having to develop a brand new idea. Over a decade now and Kishimoto hasn't come up with much new besides a crappy baseball story.


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Some of you are being way too lenient on this.  Would you still be interested if an author you've never heard about wrote this? The one-shot may not be terrible (at least the female is badass, by Kishimoto's standards especially), but it isn't a story I'd like to read about for 500 chapters.
> 
> One of the few good things Kishimoto was good at was world-building (even if he failed at capitalizing on the world's potential). But in a mafia setting, there'd not be much to the world, so Kishimoto would have to focus on long-term plot, character and relationship developments. Well, we've seen how he handles Those.



I agree with this. Unless a serialization is much better than the pilot, it's not going to be very popular.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 2, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Over a decade now and Kishimoto hasn't come up with much new besides a crappy baseball story.



The baseball story is like Mario, something he started before Naruto and kept in mind all these years.


----------



## Mizura (May 2, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> The baseball story is like Mario, something he started before Naruto and kept in mind all these years.


And he couldn't think of anything new/better when he had the chance to publish a one-shot?  I could barely finish reading that baseball one-shot.


----------



## Aldric (May 2, 2013)

I think Mario is better than the baseball one shot at least

That's not saying much of course


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2013)

i wish there was a way to know how good it did


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 6, 2013)

I really hope this isn't being made into an actual series???  Read like it was written by a kid


----------



## Raidoton (May 6, 2013)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> I really hope this isn't being made into an actual series???  Read like it was written by a kid


And why would it be a problem for you if this turns into a series? Nobody would force you to read it... I guess you just wanna hate


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2013)

Mizura said:


> And he couldn't think of anything new/better when he had the chance to publish a one-shot?  I could barely finish reading that baseball one-shot.



You guys expect too much from Kishi.  The dude produced some pretty cool stuff from Naruto and got rich off of it but other than that Kishi is a pretty average writer.


----------

